# Sage baskets.



## leodis (Aug 26, 2018)

I recently got a sage DTP and I'm not really happy with the dual or single basket that came with it. Are there any good 3rd party baskets recommend for these machines?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

leodis said:


> I recently got a sage DTP and I'm not really happy with the dual or single basket that came with it. Are there any good 3rd party baskets recommend for these machines?


Why are you not happy with them? They are generally well made as stock baskets go. Are these 54mm baskets ? If so you options are limited .


----------



## leodis (Aug 26, 2018)

Single basket is too small and dual wall has too small an exit on the bottom and chokes easily. This is just initial opinion and not informed so happy to be corrected by long term usera


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

leodis said:


> Single basket is too small and dual wall has too small an exit on the bottom and chokes easily. This is just initial opinion and not informed so happy to be corrected by long term usera


Most people will be using single wall grinder with a proper grind setting. You're probably choking the double wall basket by either using too fine grind or pack too much coffee.

How much coffee are you putting in the basket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

leodis said:


> Single basket is too small and dual wall has too small an exit on the bottom and chokes easily. This is just initial opinion and not informed so happy to be corrected by long term usera


Ditch the single baskets ir the small ones that are meant to hold 7-10g

Use the double , single walled ( non pressurised basket )


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes agreed. The only basket that is worth using is the single wall double with fresh beans.

If you wanted to improve on that i have an IMS basket meant for la spaziale but modified by joey24dirt.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't have any problems using the single on a BE which seems to be a very similar machine. 9.5g of my favourite bean which is a pretty light one. Probably say 10.2g of a typical bean. Depending on how large your drinks are it may only be possible to use it with beans that are known to be very strong. Grind size will need setting carefully as well.

The pressurised baskets are fine with typical super market etc preground coffee. If you order espresso grind from a fresh roaster it will probably be too fine and should be used in the single wall. Block the outlet hole though I'd say no way. You can grind yourself and load a dual wall / pressurised basket if you want, not much point really. What will happen is that the basket will rule up to some point as the grinds get finer but as fineness increases the grind will start to rule. Say for instance if you put a grind that was suitable for the single wall in one the machine will probably choke and zilch will come out - that's not a blocked exit hole. The same will happen if you grind too fine with any type of basket.

It is possible to use La Spaz baskets but they need modifying. The rim around them is too big for the machine so needs to be reduced some how to fit. I didn't buy the IMS one but suspect that the improvement is that it can hold more coffee than the sage double.

It may pay you to use the razor tool to get some idea of what weight to put in any size of basket. It will set a weight of the right order to get a decent extraction just leaving the grind setting to sort out but the puck may rotate if you try to remove too much with it. If a problem just use it as a gauge.

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The single walled baskets work fine, 10.0g in the single, 18.0g in the double.

The dual wall baskets are pressurised (for preground coffee), it's normal for these to just have 1 small pin prick hole for the coffee to exit by.

If you are using preground, sanity check, get some Illy preground for espresso (red tin) & try this in the single walled baskets. 35g out for the single, 40-45g out for the double.


----------

